# Getting a new case.



## Canuto (Sep 1, 2006)

I've been on vacation for the past 15 days it feels nice to be back not that any of you missed me lol .

Ok to the point i have 90€ available and im getting an aerocool extreme engine 3t + a 120mm fan for its back and a cooler for my nb a coolermaster blue ice. The case i have right now is a mess only has space for one outake fan and its really ugly i wanted some opinions before i buy this stuff.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 2, 2006)

How about buying this case?

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/108007/product_info/rb/21476670138


----------



## Canuto (Sep 3, 2006)

Well cause im really interested in the 25cm fan.


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 4, 2006)

are you interested in having to clean your computer every 2 days cuz theres a inch of dust in it?

get a lian li or coolermaster case, a case lasts longer than all your other components so why not get a nice one


----------



## drade (Sep 4, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> are you interested in having to clean your computer every 2 days cuz theres a inch of dust in it?
> 
> get a lian li or coolermaster case, a case lasts longer than all your other components so why not get a nice one



Meh, I'd say NXZT or Lian Li.


----------



## Canuto (Sep 5, 2006)

As long that they're not too  expensive but the 25cm is a real deal even if you have to clean your compuetr everyday.


----------



## Protius (Sep 5, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Well cause im really interested in the 25cm fan.



you should look at the TT armor with the 25cm fan side panel
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133021
the side fan helps alot, and no you're not gona have to clean it every couple days
it has enough room for water down the road and the cooling is awesome, the main reason i got it is to cool my crossfire setup


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 5, 2006)

Protius said:


> you should look at the TT armor with the 25cm fan side panel
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811133021
> the side fan helps alot, and no you're not gona have to clean it every couple days
> it has enough room for water down the road and the cooling is awesome, the main reason i got it is to cool my crossfire setup



meh thermaltake cases are tooo expensive for what you get, lian li or silverstone casses are the best but pricy...

for the same price as that thermaltake you can get a lian li v1000, which is what i have and i LOVE it


----------



## Protius (Sep 5, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> meh thermaltake cases are tooo expensive for what you get, lian li or silverstone casses are the best but pricy...
> 
> for the same price as that thermaltake you can get a lian li v1000, which is what i have and i LOVE it



yea i was also looking at the v1000 v2 i think, but also would be a excellent choice


----------



## Canuto (Sep 5, 2006)

My money is coming this weekend i loaned it to a friend and i can only spend 70€ on the case, so suggestions please.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Sep 5, 2006)

Buy a fan filter or mod one for the 25cm so you wouldn't have to clean it everyday, though you would just have to vacuum the filter every other day or so.


----------



## Judas (Sep 5, 2006)

They make great cases ... big or small   

http://www.thermaltake.com/index_eu.asp


----------



## Judas (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Thermaltake_Cases.html


And they are not that expensive either if you think so then you need a job..  : )


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 5, 2006)

Judas said:


> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Thermaltake_Cases.html
> 
> 
> And they are not that expensive either if you think so then you need a job..  : )



there not that expensive but too $$ for what you actualy get quality wise, get a lian li pc-60 or a coolermaster wave master

they are both solidly constructed and made of aluminum, for what your pay for they are amazing cases

i own a thermaltake saprano and was dissapointed when i got it, right now its just sitting in my garage, but im going to cut it up soon and mod it a bit to make it better


----------



## Judas (Sep 5, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> there not that expensive but too $$ for what you actualy get quality wise, get a lian li pc-60 or a coolermaster wave master
> 
> they are both solidly constructed and made of aluminum, for what your pay for they are amazing cases
> 
> i own a thermaltake saprano and was dissapointed when i got it, right now its just sitting in my garage, but im going to cut it up soon and mod it a bit to make it better



Sorry to hear you had problems with yur thermaltake case. I dont have that model  the armor which i have seems good ,i am  happy with it so far..nice and big with lots of space.  What was wrong with yur saprano


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 5, 2006)

Judas said:


> Sorry to hear you had problems with yur thermaltake case. I dont have that model  the armor which i have seems good ,i am  happy with it so far..nice and big with lots of space.  What was wrong with yur saprano



just seems low quality comapared to other cheaper cases i have, 

the thermaltake armor is a nice case, it is big, but imo the coolermaster stacker (same price) is  a nicer case, and maybe a bit bigger, but the armor looks better..

also silverstone makes some GREAT cases, nice and big with plenty of cooling

to each is there own when it comes to cases, everyone is different, dont get a case because someone tells you to, get a case that hits you and says this is badass

i kinda have a thing for lian li's and realy realy cheap cases (or free cases) and then modding them, cuz i havnt found a single case that its built exactly how i want it yet


----------



## Judas (Sep 5, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> just seems low quality comapared to other cheaper cases i have,
> 
> the thermaltake armor is a nice case, it is big, but imo the coolermaster stacker (same price) is  a nicer case, and maybe a bit bigger, but the armor looks better..
> 
> ...



The armor has a bad point too it.. weights a ton  ( wheels would of have been nice) i have the black one.. i geuss they dont call it amor for nothing 
Well if we all got same cases it would be rather boring i would think, and yes what i like the next guy might say "Man you need glasses" type of thing .Yes i would agree if yur moding free or cheap cases would be better suited .. i mean who would want to start cutting up a 300$ case??  But then again who knows


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 5, 2006)

lol i cutup my lian li v1000... its $200

ughhh i lOVE that case...

yeah i like light cases (like my lian li, its big but alluminum so its light)
i go to lan parties a lot so a light case is good


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2006)

that xion case sux i have known ppl that use it they are cheap


----------



## pt (Sep 5, 2006)

the  APLUS-CASE XCLIO2 GAMER is a good case for a low price


----------



## cdawall (Sep 5, 2006)

hey i like my discontinued ultra 4 bay it cools good and is huge not to mention it has a but load of slots and they are tool less yeah!!!


----------



## Pandaz3 (Sep 6, 2006)

I was buying a lot of Antec cases, generally speaking they are strong and well engineered, but my very first case was a In-Win and the last three I have bought are In-Win C-583 series (One Black, two Beige) Mine all had a very good quality 350W 'Powerman' PSU, this is In-Win's house brand ad I have them running two A64 machines right now (I was a little timid about the first one and have it as a spare PSU right now)  I had a good experience with them long ago too.

The case is steel, strong, has good panel connectors (USB has two three pin plugs and two single pin grounds) Audio a single connector, no dedicated reset.  The hard drive cage will swing out and the first drive can be installed tool less, as can two optical drives, floppy and top three rear expansion slots.  It has a dedicated side air channel for the CPU, that can be remove.  The side panel is tool less too.  I buy locally for $60 US with PSU at my local store

The Link is from the UK page as it's closest to Portugal (They make a similar looking smaller BTX case too so be sure of what you are getting.)

http://www.in-win.com.tw/products_pccase_series.php?cat_id=1&series_id=5

Now I will leave a link to NewEgg also as it has good pictures.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811108021


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2006)

microcenter has a $10 case w/ a 450watt psu that looks pretty good 9in store dont know about online) its a ninja 2 (dont remember brand)


----------



## Canuto (Sep 7, 2006)

10$?! Is it it good?


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 7, 2006)

probly not, and i wouldnt ever use one of those psu's, remember you get what you pay for when it comes to cases...


----------



## cdawall (Sep 7, 2006)

its better than the $10 case ppl thought was so awesome from radioshak


----------



## Pandaz3 (Sep 8, 2006)

cdawall said:


> its better than the $10 case ppl thought was so awesome from radioshak




I am not too impressed.  You need a little more info, like a brand or something.  Generic cases and PSU's are rarely good.  Would you trust it to protect your system, if not why suggest it?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2006)

it is a MGE XG Ninja 2 w/ a 400watt generic psu (missread last time) 
here is the review looks like a good case minus the cheap psu
and even if you have to get a psu ITS ONLY $10 what you got to lose?

http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/ninja2/
here is the csae @ microcenter (if purchased in store they have a $50 rebate)
http://www.microcenter.com/byos/byos_single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0196654


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2006)

That case looks good, if it's only $10. But the PSU.. It probably wont fry the system, but the chance increases drasticly.  As said, one always get what one pays for when it comes to cases and PSU's. Well, you can find GREAT bargains when it comes to cases, but not when it comes to PSU's.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2006)

Frick said:


> That case looks good, if it's only $10. But the PSU.. It probably wont fry the system, but the chance increases drasticly.  As said, one always get what one pays for when it comes to cases and PSU's. Well, you can find GREAT bargains when it comes to cases, but not when it comes to PSU's.



you culd just get a knew psu


----------



## Pandaz3 (Sep 8, 2006)

cdawall said:


> it is a MGE XG Ninja 2 w/ a 400watt generic psu (missread last time)
> here is the review looks like a good case minus the cheap psu
> and even if you have to get a psu ITS ONLY $10 what you got to lose?
> 
> ...



Good case for the money, but like you say need a better PSU


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 9, 2006)

cdawall said:


> its better than the $10 case ppl thought was so awesome from radioshak



i would never ever buy a $10 case for my rig if i wasnt going to spend 20hours making it nicer and the quality and looks of a $200 case  its even better when antec sends you a altlas case and truepower 550 for free to mod for a contest


----------



## cdawall (Sep 9, 2006)

BigD6997 said:


> i would never ever buy a $10 case for my rig if i wasnt going to spend 20hours making it nicer and the quality and looks of a $200 case  its even better when antec sends you a altlas case and truepower 550 for free to mod for a contest



hey it looks ok for a cheap case about as good as most and it sure beats the beige things some ppl have


----------

